# Storage solutions: Holdzmore pegboard shelves



## Holdzmore (May 25, 2009)

Holdzmore pegboard shelves feature:

No additional hooks, brackets, or tools needed
Heavy duty, all steel (.06" thick) construction
Shelves support up to 20 pounds (on a 1/4" thick pegboard, and up to 10 pounds on 1/8" thick)
Unique one-piece, simple to use
Each shelf is backed with a 1 year warranty defects in material and workmanship


----------



## siddle (May 9, 2011)

I would like to know more about this storage solution. Do you ship to anywhere in US?


----------

